# Best Buds To Bitter Foes



## Toast (Nov 11, 2009)

My two male mice who are little over three months old were best friends. One recently bred and they cannot be near each other now. I have more than enough space for them to have their own cages, but I was wondering if there was any way I could get them to be friends again. If you have a way, please, please, please, tell me.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Its pretty impossible now one is not a virgin anymore, because he will defend his territory and potential breeding partners to the death. Its just the way it is.

Some other breeders may have different experiences... but it is generally done that breeding males are kept seperate.

W xx


----------

